# 525 Super Extra Mag Review



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

Couple of weeks ago I ordered a 525 Super Extra Mag from Veals in England. This real comes with abec 5 bearings and upgrade from the usual 525 Mags, 8 magnets, and a knobby control. As soon as I got my reel I soaked the bearings in lighter fluid, dried off, coated with Yellow Rocket Fluid, and filled the spool with 17lb Sufix Tri Chart. I paired the reel with my Fusion, using 25 ft of 50 lb shock tied to an 8oz pyramid. I hit the field, mags completely on, and gave it a soft hit. First cast 75 yards with a ton of fluff. Second cast hit a harder, went 100 yards with a ton of fluff. Got worried about the fluff and check my magnets. Hit it again and it went 100 yards with lots of fluff. With the cleaning of the bearings and the adding of yellow rf the dang thing was too fast. I went back home and filled the bearings with red rf and hit the field. I was consistantly hitting 160 yards with no fluff. I was able to turn the mags 13 clicks from all the way on. Now the reel is tamed. I love it but I am not sure it is worth the extra money I paid. However I dont have to worry about the Slidy Magnet Troll coming up and turning my mangets off like I do on my normal 525 Mags. 
Jeb


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Clicker?


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

*Yep*

This reel has a clicker


----------



## Sea Level (Nov 20, 2005)

*525 mag vs Super Mag*

Good report Jebson, thanks for sharing your thoughts. Your conclusion squares with what I arrived at seven or eight months ago. That being is it worth the extra money?

I, too, wanted a Super Mag to go along with the several slidy 525s that I fish. One afternoon last November I asked Neil Mackellow about the real differences in the two reels. (He was in the US on business and down here for his Florida fishing fix. While in St. Augustine he conducts casting clinics for his fellow Florida Surf Casters.) 

His response to me were words to the effect of -- "If you can cast the original, then stick with it."

After several months of personal wrestling with wants / needs for a fourth 525, I decided on a 4th stock slidy model. The $105 sale price at a local tackle store sealed the deal. 

Checking the slide status before casting has become second nature. Good luck and good fishing with your new reel.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Sounds like a great reel


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

*Dont get me wrong...*

The new bearings are smoother. The reels does cast consistantly a little farther. The magnets also give you a greater variation than the slidy. A problem I had with the slidy was my magnets would come out of the housing unit. With the super extra mag this will be impossible because there is another magnet holding the magnet in place. The magnets in the super extra mag are not just glued to the plastic housing unit. Again though I dont know if it is worth an extra $100 dollars.....


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Jebson38 said:


> The new bearings are smoother. The reels does cast consistantly a little farther. The magnets also give you a greater variation than the slidy. A problem I had with the slidy was my magnets would come out of the housing unit. With the super extra mag this will be impossible because there is another magnet holding the magnet in place. The magnets in the super extra mag are not just glued to the plastic housing unit. Again though I dont know if it is worth an extra $100 dollars.....


Not glued ? SO what is holding the magnet that is holding the magnet ? 

BTW I usually upgrade bearings to ceramics anyway, and I prefer the knobby versus the slidy for in the air adjustments.


Is it worth the extra bucks- prolly not- I haven't tried the super extra version yet, so can't comment.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

*Hey Jeb,*

So can I buy the daiwa mag plate back from you?


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

*Crawfeesh*

Traded that reel to somebody for a Calcutta 400 S with a Power Handle. I just didnt use that reel enough. It was too much like my 525.

"Not glued ? SO what is holding the magnet that is holding the magnet ?"
It still has the plastic magnet housing unit. However the holes are drilled all the way through. In the middle of the hole it tapers down to a hole that is smaller than both magnets. A magnet is on each side of the hole. Neither magnet is small enough to move through this hole, however the hole is large enough for the magnets polarity to hold the other magnet in place......Gosh that was hard to describe.... 

"Is it worth the extra bucks- prolly not- I haven't tried the super extra version yet, so can't comment"

If you like the 525 with a knobby then it probably is worth the money. By the time you buy a 525 Slidy for $135 new, buy a knobby side plate from Penn Europe for $65, and then spend $50 for bearings you basically have a 525 super extra mag paid for......


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Jebson, tend to agree I pretty much have converted my standard 525 into the super version- with one exception- I no longer have a clicker with my knobby- then again I got the sideplate for $20.00 and don't really care about the clicker.


----------



## 1obxnut (Mar 26, 2002)

Surf Cat said:


> Jebson, tend to agree I pretty much have converted my standard 525 into the super version- with one exception- I no longer have a clicker with my knobby- then again I got the sideplate for $20.00 and don't really care about the clicker.



The clicker is "micro adjusting" on the knob which is very helpful if you accidently adjust the knob; you can count the number of clicks from full mag to what you're accustomed to (jebson is at 13 with Abec5's, I'm at 6 with abec 7 ceramics). The other difference is the bait-clicker; you still have it with this particular model, and not lose it like you would if you were to convert it from slidey to knobby.

I did a review (sort of) of the reel and posted pix as well a little over a month ago. I have 2 and luvin'em.


----------



## longcast (Jan 9, 2005)

Is there a manualy engaging line out noise maker on these "new" 525's? Or is the clicker refered to just click adjustments for the magnet?


----------



## 1obxnut (Mar 26, 2002)

Yes, "bait clicker" = line out clicker (what the 525mag sliders have)

I wasn't sure what people called it; kind of like: kingfish = whiting = sea mullet 

The knobby mag adjuster has its own clicker.


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

*slidy 525*

I worried about the slide moving so I took a file and removed the bump. now I have to use my fingernail to move the slide.
put tape on reel to avoid scratching it if you file the bump off.


----------

